# Moving to Abu Dhabi and needing some views and advice



## sufian04 (Feb 1, 2008)

hi
i'm thinking of accepting a job offer in abu dhabi. does anyone out there know much abt abu dhabi?

1. will Dh60000 a year be sufficient to pay for a one or two bedroom apartment (not sharing)? are they furnished apt?
2. is it advisable to buy a car to go to work or take t he public transport? how reliable is the public transport in abu dhabi?
3. on average, how much will a single person spend on groceries per month?
4. on average, how much will the utility bill be for a single person per month?
5. where can one buy used furniture there

hope to hear from someone soon.

cheers
sufian


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

60,000! no chance whatsoever - more like 160,000! public transport is a waste of time, groceries - about 1500 dhs maybe less. Utility bill in region of 300 dhs per month. Second hand furniture can be found on noticeboards at the supermarkets, Gulf News etc.


----------

